# Which breed of horse should I consider as first horse



## Nikkibaby88 (21 December 2016)

I plan to practice my riding a hell of a lot more in the new year as well as maybe doing some stable/equine management courses at myerscough but was just wondering what type/breed of horse is best to look for as a first horse and what should I try to stay away from as a less experienced person? I really love the freisien horses x


----------



## TGM (21 December 2016)

Rather than looking for a specific breed, look more for a horse that is currently doing the job you want it to do.  So if you need a confidence-giver who hacks out safely alone and in company and jumps a bit, look for a horse that does that, regardless of what breed it is.  Chances are that a horse fitting your criteria may end up being a cross-breed anyway!


----------



## Shay (21 December 2016)

Echo that - its more important to look at the horse and the job you want them to do than at the papers (unless you are showing in a breed specific class.)  The only thing I would say is ex racehorses are seldom suitable for novice riders so I'd suggest stay away from that.

Frisians are lovely to look at.   But any horse of a specific and sought after breed is going to be more expensive than a sport horse or native with the same experience etc.  You will probably find your money will go further and you will get a more suitable horse if you look at something more "standard".


----------



## Auslander (21 December 2016)

Native types are usually a fairly safe bet for a less experienced person, and if you like Friesians, it mght be worth looking at Fells, or Dales. They are similar in terms of being black and hairy, but with a bit less fire in their belly than most Friesians!


----------



## Micky (21 December 2016)

Temperament first, ability to do what you want it for second, never mind the breed type, maybe not a tb ex racer unless it really is a cold head (not hot head!) ...I wanted a tb x id..I have a cob x and absolutely love him still 10 years on!


----------



## Sparemare (21 December 2016)

Depends on the animal.  I know some lovely cobs, who have made fabulous first horses, and equally know some horrible thug cobs who know their own strength!


----------



## Mrs B (21 December 2016)

Think of it this way: considering the time, effort and money you will spend on a horse, why would you limit yourself to just one breed?

It's like saying I will only choose a life-partner who is 5'11", a true Scouser, brown haired and blue eyed.

Surely you would go for the one which/who is uniquely right for you ...

Concentrate on what you want from them, and out of the relationship. Looks and breed should be last on your list.


----------



## Nikkibaby88 (21 December 2016)

Im not limiting myself to one breed i just said i like the freisien breed not that im only looking at them and of course i understand temprement ect is important which is why i asked the question as i know some breeds can be quite hot headed and maybe not suitable for a first horse ect im not narrowing down to certain breeds was just looking for advice on where to start. 
A few times different people have said maybe a cob type as theyre easier to look after than a tb is this true?


----------



## be positive (21 December 2016)

Nikkibaby88 said:



			Im not limiting myself to one breed i just said i like the freisien breed not that im only looking at them and of course i understand temprement ect is important which is why i asked the question as i know some breeds can be quite hot headed and maybe not suitable for a first horse ect im not narrowing down to certain breeds was just looking for advice on where to start. 
A few times different people have said maybe a cob type as theyre easier to look after than a tb is this true?
		
Click to expand...

A cob type is far easier in many ways than a tb, a tb is rarely suitable as a first horse for many reasons although some are easy going, good doers that can happily cope with a less experienced owner/ rider, many are just too sharp, reactive and need a more experienced rider, a cob can also be tricky but they do not have the lightening quick reactions of a blood horse and in general will be more suited to someone less experienced. 
A cob is usually less trouble in other ways, cheaper to keep, less accident prone, like everything in life there are always exceptions to the rule but as already said don't limit your search to a certain breed or type, you can rule out some and need a check list of must haves but don't  restrict yourself too much otherwise you may miss the perfect horse.


----------



## ClareGilby (3 January 2017)

I have had my new first horse for a couple of months now and she is a dream (Irish Sports),  We looked at all horses and breeds within our price range and size range as we were looking for 16h plus as my daughter is a very tall girl.  For us it was size, temperment and for what we wanted to use her for.  We were open minded to sex and breed.  It's funny my daughter loves fresians, they are lovely and we have one in the stable next to us, she is stunning.

I went for mine because of her lovely calm nature and we have not been disappointed.  Some people stereotype mares as moody but my girl is a right dope, it's all down to their individual nature.

I got my horse from a reputable dealer, maybe if you know one it might be worth going and visiting and looking at what they have, you aren't committed to buy and it might give you a feel for what you are looking for.


----------

